# Installing Downspout Pop up Emitters



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I have two downspouts I am going to extend underground about 10 feet away from the house and use a pop up emitter at the end. What size piping do you guys recommend? It seems like 3" and 4" seem to be the common sizes. Do you think something like this would be sufficient? https://www.lowes.com/pd/ADS-4-in-x-10-ft-Corrugated-Solid-Pipe/3306082


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, that will work fine. Installing catch basins and using PVC for ease of clean-out is probably the proper way to do it, but for just getting water ~10ft away from the house, I don't think you'll have any issues with the corrugated pipe.

They make various downspout adapters to adapt your downspout to the corrugated pipe. I would recommend those to keep things tidy.

I also prefer the flap style clog-free emitters over the NDS ones that pop up from the center - especially if you're not installing catch basins.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks Ware. I would rather use pvc because I feel like it's less water that builds up in the grooves. Everyone I know who had a system installed have downspout adapters instead of catch basins. My guess is the price difference and ease of install using an adapter.

I was thinking of drilling some holes in the bottom of the pipe near the emitter to help drainage. I was also going to lay down some crushed stones at the emitter.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

You should definitely install and tamp the hell out of gravel under the emitter or otherwise it'll just sink.

I'd HIGHLY recommend doing catch basins; it's another area where you can trap leaves and debris before it ends up going down a tube. I stick hardware cloth in my basins and put mosquito dunks in there during the summer months. It keeps it from becoming a breeding ground and the hardware cloth catches the stuff that made it through the grate.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks for the tip! I'm going to be pulling the trigger on this project this month!


----------



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

SpiveyJr said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'm going to be pulling the trigger on this project this month!


I just went through this same situation and went with 4 inch PVC and at the end I made a small dry well. I didn't think the dry well would hold that much or work that well but did an experiment and was amazed at the results. I ran the downspout 10ft or so into 2, 5gal buckets placed on top of each other like big end to big end. I duct taped them together drilled 1" holes all of them and bottom then put a overfill 4" round grate 3" taller than the bucket for inspection purposes. Wrapped fabric around buckets lined the hole with fabric, added the stone and waited for rain. It amazed me how quickly it drained. Received 4 inches of rain in 2 days and it finally reached the overfill towards the last hour of rainfall. I agree super ghetto but honestly how many people will pull up the grate to see the buckets!!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> Yeah, that will work fine. Installing catch basins and using PVC for ease of clean-out is probably the proper way to do it, but for just getting water ~10ft away from the house, I don't think you'll have any issues with the corrugated pipe.
> 
> They make various downspout adapters to adapt your downspout to the corrugated pipe. I would recommend those to keep things tidy.
> 
> I also prefer the flap style clog-free emitters over the NDS ones that pop up from the center - especially if you're not installing catch basins.


Any concerns about about a non-reel mower cutting the flap style off via air suction lifting up the flap?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Any concerns about about a non-reel mower cutting the flap style off via air suction lifting up the flap?


I have actually mulched up both styles with the rotary mower. :bd:


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Any concerns about about a non-reel mower cutting the flap style off via air suction lifting up the flap?
> ...


Have you tried the kind with a spring to pull the top back down?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have not. I just got in the habit of mowing over them with the edge of the deck when using the rotary - which is really only a few times a year for me.


----------

